# Help me with my project?



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Will you post results? 

Sex: M
Age: before 1990
Craft: Oar rig, 16' Maravia
Color: Teal
Days: 20-25
Favorite Class: III-IV


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

Male
Before 1990
17' cat (oar rig) these days
Baby blue
~24
IV


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Male
long before 1990
13ft RMR- oar rig
blue
class II-III


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Male
Before 1990
Creek/play
Yellow
50-75
III-IV


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Sex: M
Age: WAY before 1990
Craft: 13' whitewater canoe, 16' flatwater canoe and 14' NRS raft
Color: red WW canoe, blue flatwater canoe, and white raft (oar rig)
Days: 15-20
Favorite Class: II-III


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Out of curiousity, what is the project? I'm trying to think of what the data would be useful for and coming up blank.

Best guesses below. Days on the river are really variable year to year though. Figured you'd need some fuzzy data to try and squeeze into a neat formula. 

Sex: M 
Age: Born before 1990

Chosen Craft: 
playboat, ~15-20 days, orange 
creekboat, ~5 days, green
12' NRS otter, ~2-3 days oar rigged, ~1-2 days R2, blue
IK NRS bandit, ~0-2 days (loan it out more though), orange
Laser sailboat, ~3-6 days, white

Favorite Class of water: IV


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

jaffy said:


> Out of curiousity, what is the project? I'm trying to think of what the data would be useful for and coming up blank.
> 
> Best guesses below. Days on the river are really variable year to year though. Figured you'd need some fuzzy data to try and squeeze into a neat formula.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaffy,
This is literally a Stat 101 course where we have a project that entails collecting some data and doing very basic analysis. It is strictly "dummy data" for learning how to analyze data and I like the buzzards, so I thought this would be a fun convenience sample... 
Thanks for your help!
Tim


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Male
well before 1990

15' oar raft 20-40 days
paddle raft 1-3 days
Blue
III-IV

Good luck with your project Tim!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Male
5'7", 170 lbs.
Born before 1990
Purple Aire Force IK
Average 100+ days on the water
Favorite class: IV
Favorite Movie: Damned River
Favorite Musical Artist: The Grateful Dead
Favorite Food: Hot "Hatch" style Green Chili


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Female
before 1990
9' DownRiver IK
Gray
45-50 days / year on river
Cl III-IV


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Here are my parameters:
Sex: M
Age: Before
Chosen Craft: Maravia 16 foot oar boat
Color of said craft: Royal rock sliming blue
Avg. # of days on water a year: 25
Favorite Class of water: 4


----------



## Carroth (Mar 18, 2013)

Male
Pre 1990
Oar Rig/Fishing
Sky Blue
+40 DPY
Class I-III


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

M
Pre
Creeker
Blue
~60
IV-V


----------



## iceclimb (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok.. family of 4 with multiple boats... all probably around 10 days on the river (hey... we are just starting to get into it)

Male
Pre 1990
14' Raft with Oar Rig, or squirt boat
Red or OOOOH Sparkly pretty
III-IV

Female
Pre 1990
14' raft with Oar rig
Red
II-III

Female
Post 1990 
14' Raft with Oar rig
Red
II

Male
Post 1990
14' Raft with Oar rig
Red
I-II


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Sex: M
Age: before 1990
Craft: Oar rig, 14' Cataraft
Color: Blue
Days: 20-25
Favorite Class: III-IV


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Sex: M
Age: Before 1990 x2+
Chosen Craft: Sweep boat. My IK days are long gone.
Color of said craft: Pewter
Avg. # of days on water a year: 40
Favorite Class of water: III


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Sex: M
> Age: Before 1990 x2+
> Chosen Craft: Sweep boat. My IK days are long gone.
> Color of said craft: Pewter
> ...


Please post any sweep boat pics to Raft Porn thread. Please.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sex: As often as she's willing
Age: Born before or after 1990? Well before
Chosen Craft: River runner, raft, and cataraft
Color of said craft: Kayaks orange, rafts yellow and blue, cat yellow and blue
Avg. # of days on water a year: 25
Favorite Class of water: IV


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Sex: Female
Age: way before 1990
Creek: Pyranha Burn - yellow/orange
Play: Jackson Star - red/yellow
River/Play: Pyranha Varun - orange/grey
Sea Kayak: Valley - yellow

Days on water 30-50
Class 3-4


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

carvedog said:


> Please post any sweep boat pics to Raft Porn thread. Please.


I saw Mark's boat at Corn Creek, it's a completely dialed-in rig. I wish I took my time and checked it out more and took some pics.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

male
before 1990
oar rig (raft)
blue
15
III


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Female
Before 1990
14 ft. cataraft, 12 ft. raft
Cataraft- Teal, Raft- Blue
30-40 days per year.....when I don't have knee surgery or a busted leg.
Class III-


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Male
Way before 1990
14' raft, 12' cataraft, both blue
20 days per year 
III-IV


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

carvedog said:


> Please post any sweep boat pics to Raft Porn thread. Please.


Done


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Data*

Male
Before 1990
14' Red Oar Rig
11' Red IK
8.5' Red IK
20-25 Days on the water between all the boats
Class IV


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Male
Before 1990
16" Blue NRS cat, 
1 person yellow IK
2 person yellow IK
50 - 75 days
Class III - IV


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Male
Before 1990
14' Red Oar Rig
10 days
Class II


----------



## Rustie (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are my parameters:
Sex: Female
Age: Before 1990, sonny boy
Chosen Craft: Creeker: small fluid solo Play: Riot Disco, Riot Astro, Wavesport Siren Oar Rig: Sotar Legend. 
Color of said craft: yellow, black with silver racing stripes, orange, blue, and duck hunter tan
Avg. # of days on water a year: on track for 25-30 (most with my two kids <3 years old. Shows grit, doncha think?)
Favorite Class of water: w/o kids: 4, with: 2. Take your pick for statistical purposes.


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

Here are my parameters:
Sex: M
Age: Born before 1990
Chosen Craft: 16ft kat & 11.5ft raft
Color of said craft: Blue & yellow
Avg. # of days on water a year: 30-40
Favorite Class of water: II-IV


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

M
before 1990
oar rig: double cat
grey
12
III-IV

Hey, what are your parameters for average? Over my entire lifetime, including twenty-three years before my first put-in?

Are you trying to make some statistical correlation between raft color and tolerance for risk?


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

ridecats said:


> M
> before 1990
> oar rig: double cat
> grey
> ...


Wow, thank you all for submitting, I really appreciate it! As far as correlation goes, it may be as simple as whether rafters or kayakers are more prone to waste their Fridays yapping on the buzz!  Have a great weekend all, and get on the river for me!
Tim
P.S. I will post what I come up with.


----------



## Wavetrain024 (Jul 10, 2011)

Male 
Before 90
16 foot Hyside oar rig with lots of beer
blue
15 give or take
III+ /IV


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you all for your help, and if anyone else wants to post it would be appreciated. I'll post again in a week or two after it is done.
Thanks again!
Tim


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

M
Before 1990, like way before
16 Ft Oar Rig mainly, but liking my 9 Ft Water Skeeter in Class II
Que Color? Rojo!
Fave Class III
Days 12-20, preference for 3-7 days at a time


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Here it is...*

Hi All, 
Thanks again for your help getting data, a few of you expressed interest in what I was going to do with it so here you go! This was just a little project to assess our understanding of the stats course we took. I did have to transform the data a little, if you listed more than one rig I took your days per year and divided it between the rigs. I also got some data from people I surveyed outside of the Buzz. Hope to see you all (or at least most of you) on the river!  
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Manly man
Made in 1976...born in 1977
18 foot raft, 17.5 foot cougar cat, 22 foot snout
blue, red-white-blue, grey
days not enough (20-30)
favorite class of water. nothing too gnarley


----------



## Peelsauce (Jul 15, 2011)

Because I haven't seen any young guns on here...


Mountain Man 
After 1990
Creek and play, depends on the day (that rhymed)
Red Bromad and a red and black Project X 
75ish. Hopefully more. 
IV-V


----------

